# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Kalpa Pharm Anavar - So far mixed reviews

## MACKATTACK

I used to use Axiolabs back in the day and their Anavar from what I remember was ridiculous. I almost feel that it may have been over dosed.


I am about 18 days in, so 2 1/2 weeks and I feel Kalpa Pharm Anavar does not suffice. I mean I do get good pumps and what not but I feel that it just isnt the same as when I used to take axiolabs.

I will report back in another 2 weeks around the 4-5 week mark where I should be in the height of the cycle. So far I would give it a C+ to a B- at best.

I am running 50/mg a day.

----------


## BBJT200

50mg a day I felt absolutely nothing on kalpa. I used 100mg a day and it was decent...but it's nothing compared to the new stuff i'm running from Chemical.Muscle

----------


## Champ2012

Looks like I won't be running their anavar after all...

----------


## BBJT200

Kalpa var to me is a waste after using CM. It's like taking baby aspirin vs oxy, at the same "mg"

----------


## MACKATTACK

Yea not worth the time or money. Chemical.muscle is good stuff though.

----------


## naulamarad

Does Chemical.Muscle have a website or is it email only?

----------


## MACKATTACK

> Does Chemical.Muscle have a website or is it email only?


You need to build up some sort of rep here before I begin to answer any questions. Sorry.

----------


## Nicholas1

How does one "build up a rep" ?

----------


## Papiriqui

> How does one "build up a rep" ?


Bottom line is you dont ask in this website for "where to buy stuff" PERIOD.

----------


## evander87

I've been very happy with Kalpa's test but I ran their var at 80mg a day for 6 weeks and never got pumps was thinking of running higher but I think that their var is junk.

----------


## BBJT200

> I've been very happy with Kalpa's test but I ran their var at 80mg a day for 6 weeks and never got pumps was thinking of running higher but I think that their var is junk.


I felt the same when I used theirs.

----------


## Rwy

Just an FYI I was about to order their VAR but was told it was border line bunk


var is def one of those compounds you want to spend the money on

----------


## snowman

Not sure where everyone is getting their Kalpa Products from, but one thing i can say, is that, the Kalpa im using is good to go.... im currently on 3 week of 80mg of var with test, and the pumps are killing me, sometimes i cant even walk....i have been using kalpa for almost 2 years with no complaints... i have used almost all their products including PCT.... just so everyone knows, i live in Europe, ( not sure if that makes a difference) maybe there is already some fake product out there where you guys are, but so far, i got no complaints.

----------


## evander87

> Not sure where everyone is getting their Kalpa Products from, but one thing i can say, is that, the Kalpa im using is good to go.... im currently on 3 week of 80mg of var with test, and the pumps are killing me, sometimes i cant even walk....i have been using kalpa for almost 2 years with no complaints... i have used almost all their products including PCT.... just so everyone knows, i live in Europe, ( not sure if that makes a difference) maybe there is already some fake product out there where you guys are, but so far, i got no complaints.


Have you ever run their Tren -E? I was told it was underdosed.

----------


## snowman

> Have you ever run their Tren-E? I was told it was underdosed.


I haven't run their tren E or any other Tren for years, cause i get bad anxiety on tren, so i stay away from it, BUT i have 2 friends on test P and Tren A from kalpa, and let me tell you, they are having great results from it.... when i see their results, makes me want to go back to tren, but then i think of my anxiety :-(... everything else from kalpa, ,(other then tren and deca ) i used, including the pills, and i dont find it underdosed like some people are saying , so that makes me wonder 2 things... where are people getting their kalpa from, cause where i get from, is great, and the 2nd thing that i wonder is, who ever is using kalpa, i wonder if they are eating right...

----------

